# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Koto Hoxhi

## Albo

*Koto Hoxhi, rilindësi që do ta gëzonte më shumë lirinë*

Për ata që themeluan Alfabetin e Gjuhës Shqipe kohë përpara pavarësisë.



Para 100 vjetësh, nga një ballkon i vogël në ish-Skelën e Vlorës, një burrë në moshë të thyer, por me zemër të madhe, do të deklaronte: Ta gëzojmë Shqipërinë e mosvarme e të lirë!. Ky ballëkombas, Ismail bej Vlora, njoftoi në këtë mënyrë të gjithë botën për lindjen e shtetit të shqiptarëve. U krijua kështu një burim drite për shqiptarët, rrezja e të cilit ka udhëtuar për 100 vjet midis tallazeve, kohëve me diell e të qeta, nëpër furtuna e rrebeshe, here e zënë nga ngërçe e here të tjera e sharrë, e zhgënjyer apo e sfilitur. Dhe kështu kaluan 100 vjet. Disa breza i lanë vendin njëri-tjetrit, por të gjithë kanë pasur një synim: të ngjiteshin sa më lart në shkallën e shpresës!
Kur flasim sot për këtë burim drite, nuk mund të lëmë pa përmendur ata që e sollën këtë burim, patriotët tanë të mëdhenj, veçanërisht të gjithë ata që punuan dhe i dhanë shqiptarit Alfabetaren e gluhës shqipe, por që i mbyllën sytë para se të vinte liria. Megjithatë, ata shpresonin se djemtë do t`i kujtonin kur të ngjallej kjo liri. Vërtet djemtë i kujtojnë veçanërisht në përvjetorët, por jo vetëm në përvjetorët.
Kujtimet në përvjetorët pa dyshim që priten e përcillen me respekt, por edhe me dhimbje e me përgjegjësi. Respekti është i lidhur me atë çka është krijuar në këtë vend, me emrin që i është lënë, me mundësitë që i janë krijuar për t`u ngjitur në shkallët e shpresës, si dhe gjithë kombet e tjera. Gëzimi dhe dhimbja janë dy anët e së njëjtës medalje, pasi festojmë, por edhe hidhërohemi për rrëshqitjen e jetës të atyre që sollën gëzimin dhe përmbajtjen e përvjetorëve. Por dhimbja më e madhe është atëherë kur flitet keq e mendohet keq në kohën që duhet të gëzohemi, kur flitet keq për atë që dihet e për atë që nuk dihet, kur quhet virtyt të ndenjurit në tokë të lagët.

* * *

Është vënë re se jo vetëm në ditët e kthjellëta, por edhe në acarin e dimrit, drita në Lunxhëri është disi më ndryshe: disi më e shkëlqyeshme, më e pastër, më e fortë. Është fantastike të mendosh se kjo dritë ka qenë pjesëtare edhe në formimin e ndërgjegjes së lunxhiotit, ajo ka ndikuar edhe në formimin e karakterit të tij për të qenë lis e jo shelg, ashtu siç ka ndikuar në formimin e mendimit të lirë e të filozofisë së tij, për të marrë penën e mellan, çka e ka nxitur atë për të parë gjithmonë larg. Nëse drita është elementi i parë në formimin e karakterit të lunxhiotit, themi se mali, pylli, uji, janë elementet bashkëshoqëruese në përpunimin e morfologjisë humane: njerëz me shpirt të madh, të kthjellët, me sqimë të hollë aristokratike, por edhe trima e të besës, çka na ka bërë dhe na bën ne të jemi krenarë që jemi lunxhiot. Nga kjo krahinë kanë dalë jo pak njerëz të tillë. I pari midis të parëve ka qenë bilbili me gjuhë shumë, Koto Hoxhi, nga Qestorati, i cili i zgjodhi nga Frashëri bashkëpunëtorët që dolën, siç shkruan vetë Basho Koto: Si Leka me kërcëllimë, mbi Toskëri e Gegëri. Të tillë ishin Pandeli e Koto Sotiri nga Selcka, që lanë gradat e larta në oborrin e mbretërisë së Habzburgëve dhe u mblodhën rreth Basho Kotos në Stamboll, në Shoqërinë e të shtypurit shkronja shqip. Nuk duhet harruar Nane Petri nga Saraqinishta e Nikolla Stavro Vaso Qestoriti, që ishin ndër 27 firmëtarët e themelimit të Shoqërisë së Stambollit. Më tej mund të vazhdonim me Urani Rumbon nga Stegopuli, Janko Minxhën nga Krina, Aristotel Lafen nga Saraqinishta, juristin e shquar, hartuesin e të parave kode juridike të shtetit shqiptar, ministrin e të parit shtet, si dhe botuesin e parë të revistës Drita, Petro Poga nga Erindi. Të gjithë këta ballëkombas, gjigantë të shqiptarizmës,  përpiqeshin të këndonin këngët e mëmëdheut kur jo pak të tjerë e bënin atë të lëngonte. Për këtë përkushtim këta martirë u rrahën te Shpella e Çarë, u syrgjynosën shkretëtirave të Anadollit, u burgosën në qelitë e nëndheshme të Kalasë së Gjirokastrës apo në Jedi-Kule të Stambollit, ku kandili u prishi sytë.
Ne duhet ti kujtojmë këta ballëkombas që në zemër, shpirt e gojë kanë pasur ëmbëlsinë e melodive të mëmëdheut. Ata vazhdimisht i kanë kënduar këto melodi, por është amaneti i tyre që edhe ne, pasardhësit e tyre, duhet që po ashtu ti këndojmë këngë tona dhe të kujdesemi për to. Të mos lejojmë që të na i shpërbëjnë këngët me shkarravina. Po ashtu të mos lejojmë që kurbeti të na detyrojë ti harrojmë ato. Njëherësh ti nxitim edhe brezat që vijnë që të orkestrojnë melodi më të këndshme e më të harmonizuara, por të mësojnë që gjithë trashëgiminë e këngëve tona ta ruajnë e ta përcjellin më tej me kujdes. Duhet ta dimë të gjithë se çdo një nga këngët që është trashëguar, është bërë me gjak. Po u hodh poshtë gjaku i trashëgimisë, atëherë brezat që do të vijnë nuk do të ngjiten dot në shkallët e shpresës. Duhet të dimë gjithashtu se trashëgimia është krenari. Ajo e nderon krijuesin, por njëherësh nderon dhe lartëson po aq edhe kultivuesit, ata që e ruajnë dhe ua përcjellin brezave trashëgiminë. Të përcjellësh trashëgiminë do të thotë të lësh pasardhës!
Ne duhet të jemi gjithmonë krenarë që krahina jonë ka zënë vend nderi në Altarin e Lartë të shqiptarizmës, me përfaqësuesit e vet të ndritur, me tribunë, me ante, midis të cilëve qëndron fytyrëndrituri, Luftëtari i ferrit, Koto Hoxhi. Po kush ishte ky ante?

* * *

Njerëzit e mëdhenj, historia e çdo kombi, nuk ka vonuar shumë për ti ngritur në Altar. Kështu ndodhi edhe me Luftëtarin e ferrit, nuk vonoi shumë që figura e tij të përmendet nëpër përvjetorë. Veprimtar i Rilindjes Kombëtare, i arsimit dhe i kulturës shqiptare, Koto Hoxhi është përkujtuar meritueshëm në shtypin shqiptar të viteve 20-30 të shekullit XX nga emra në zë në kulturën shqiptare të kohës. I pari që e përkujton Koto Hoxhin është Nuçi Naçi, nga të fundit rilindës që shkrinë jetën për çështjen kombëtare, sidomos në fushë të arsimit kombëtar, i cili, me shkrimin e tij botuar në gazetën Rilindja shqiptare, Tiranë 28.9.1925, sipas të dhënave që ai ka marrë nga i biri i Kotos, Jankoua në Korçë, shkruan: Kotua, sipas programit zyrtar të shkollës, ka dhënë mësim greqisht në shkollën e fshatit të lindjes në Qestorat (Gjirokastër), po njëkohësisht edhe shqip, në fshehtësinë e rrezikshme të kohës. Naçi na thotë gjithashtu se Kotua shkoi në Stamboll, ku punoi si tregtar dhe bëri pasuri të mirë, që do ti premtonte të jetonte i qetë në katundin e vet po të mos ish përzierë në lëvizjen kombëtare që nisi në Stamboll më 1879-n. Atje zhvilloi një veprimtari të gjallë politike për zbatimin e programit të Shoqërisë së Stambollit, konkretisht për çështjen e caktimit të alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe, ashtu edhe për hartimin dhe botimin e Alfabetares së Stambollit më 1879″. Më tej Naçi na jep të dhëna konkrete për veprimtarinë në fushë të arsimit shqip dhe për krijimtarinë e tij. Na e përmend si një nga themeluesit e teatrit shqiptar me pjesën teatrale Dasma Lunxhiote (1874).
I dyti që e kujton rilindësin është publicisti dhe shkrimtari Xhevat Kallajxhi, i cili në atë kohë drejtonte e botonte gazetën Demokratia, që dilte në Gjirokastër. Në shkrimin e tij të datës 28 maj 1932, ai merr shkas nga pelegrinazhi në varrin e Koto Hoxhit në Qestorat më 21 maj 1932, ditën e Shën Kostandinit, pra në ditën e emrit të Koto Hoxhit, të ndërmarrë nga anëtarët e Klubit të  arsimtarëve, që udhëhiqej nga Safet Butka, drejtor i Shkollës Normale të Gjirokastrës. Në artikull Kallajxhiu na thotë se: Të shtatëmbëdhjetë arsimtarët e Gjirokastrës (ku bënte pjesë edhe vetë ai së bashku edhe me intelektualin e njohur Vangjel Koça), u pritën nga një tok burra e gra dhe nxënësit e shkollës, për të marrë pjesë në përshpirtjen që do të bëhej në kujtim të Koto Hoxhit. Shkuam edhe në kishë,  shton Kallajxhiu,  të pritur nga Zonja Zografo, mbesa e Koto Hoxhit dhe djali i saj, zoti Kristaq. Në krye të kishës ishte vënë një kurorë e madhe dhe e bukur dërguar nga shkolla femërore Koto Hoxhi Gjirokastër dhe një tjetër nga Shkolla Normale e Gjirokastrës. Nxënësi Sofokli Papavasili, një djalë i zgjuar dhe që jep shpresa për tarthmen, deklamoi, me zë të qëruar e të prekshëm, vjershën Indipendenca. Fjalimet e sipërme i mallëngjyen të gjithë. Nga kisha shkuam për një vizitë në shtëpinë e Zografajve, të ftuar nga ana e të zotë. U gostitëm me gliko, llokume, raki e kafe. Kjo shtëpi është nga të parat në Qestorat dhe fisi Zografos është fis nobel dhe i njohur. Mbesa e Koto Hoxhit, e nderçmja Zonja Zogë, e shoqja e z. Dr. Vito, Zografos, na këndoi një tok vjersha të patriotit të vjetër. Me këtë rast, me iniciativën e Klubit të Arsimtarëve, u bë pastrimi i varrit nga ferrat e barishtet e egra që e kishin mbuluar në vite nga moskujdesja dhe shpejt u vendos një gur i gdhendur te koka e varrit: Koto Hoxhi (1824-1895).
Firma tjetër e rëndësishme që hasim në faqet e shtypit të kohës është ajo e shkrimtarit të ardhshëm Sterjo Spasse (në atë kohë mësues në Dropull), botuar në revistën Normalisti 1934, me titull: Koto Hoxhi, nji nga luftëtarët e ferrit. Ai komenton me kënaqësi se Koto Hoxhi kërkonte që kombi të ngjallej jo me zhurmë, jo me vrasje e me kundërshtime, por me mjeshtëri, d.m.th. me zotësi, me arsye e me urtësi. Ai donte që pasunia e gjithë të shkrihej për arsim, por arsimi tishte thjesht shqiptar. Por nuk mjaftonte vetëm kaq: arsimi tishte edhe për meshkujt edhe për femrat se kështu dilte brezi që ëndërronte zemra e madhe e Kotos. Gjithë jetën punoi për hapjen e shkollave shqipe. Bashkatdhetarët e tallshin për këtë andërr, se ata donin për me zanë gjahun pa gjuejtun, mirëpo Kotua gjithmonë i frymëzuem me idealin e nacionalizmës, me buzën në gaz u thoshte: Nuk mbjell kripë, por mbjell farë. E fati u duk sikur i qeshi gjetkë. Në Janinë po bahesh gati për hapjen e një shkolle shqipe. Gjithë masat i kishte marrun, lejen e kishte nxjerrun, mirëpo ah kjo jetë! Vdiq pa pandehun në fshatin e tij lindor në Qestorat, ku kishte shkue për të marrë një mikun e vet të cilin e kishte emnue si mësues në shkollën e re shqipe të Janinës.
Një firmë tjetër e dalluar e kohës ishte Ismet Toto, i cili bën një shkrim të rëndësishëm përkujtimor në revistën Yllyria nr. 42, 1936 (Tiranë), me rastin e përvjetorit të Mësonjëtores Shqipe të Korçës. Toto shkruan: Koto Hoxhi mirrte me vete nxënësit e Normales dhe i mblidhte në shesh të fshatit ditët e diela duke përsëritur pa frike pa lodhje vjershat në shqip. Dolën shumë mësonjës nga Normalja e Qestoratit. Mësonjës të gjuhës greke, grumbuj të përgatitur mjaft mirë për fshatrat e Epirit dhe të Maqedonisë. Shumica e tyre kanë qenë nacionalistë të flaktë grekë Por aty-këtu dilnin nga ajo fole nacionaliste dhe disa tipa të frymëzuar nga idheat e Koto Hoxhit.   Nacionalistë kanë qenë edhe ata të pakët porsi edhe shumica tjetër. Por, me ndryshimin se ishin më fanatikë, përse luftonin për një idhe që asnjëri akoma nuk e besonte. Kështu duallën nga Normalja greke e Qestoratit një Pandeli Sotir, nga Selca e Lunxhit, drejtor i parë i shkollës së parë shqipe në Korçë në vitin 1887 dhe një Petro Luaras nga Luarasi i Kolonjës, i cili vazhdoi me hov e me guxim të pathënë veprën e të parit. Më në fund duam të përmendim edhe një punëtor tjetër të dalluar të kulturës sonë, shkrimtarin dhe publicistin Milto Sotir Gurra, i cili ka shkruar për Koto Hoxhin në gazetën Bashkimi i Kombit në janar 1944 (Tiranë). Ai merr shkas nga ajo që kishte bërë Safet Butka kur kishte qenë inspektor i Arsimit në Tiranë (1935-1937) dhe që kishte pajisur shkollat e kryeqytetit për herë të parë me foto të disa patriotëve të Rilindjes. Ai aty kishte parë dhe kishte zbuluar Koto Hoxhin. Ty të intereson më shumë një portret,  thotë në këtë shkrim Gurra,  dhe ta tërheq vëmendjen me këmbëngulje: Ky është një plak me një fytyrë të ëmbël dhe të lëmuar në çdo pikë, me një ballë të gjerë, me një hundë që mbaron si sqep zogu, me sy të vegjël të futur e plot tregim e shkëlqim, me kollaro të fortë e krovatë të zezë dhe pyet: Cilli është ky apostull që ia keni vënë portretin e tij këtu në këtë galerinë e vogël të vepronjësve të shqiptarizmës? Po edhe pa arrirë në veshin tuaj përgjigjja, syri të shkon në fund të kornizës së portretit dhe këndon Koto Hoxhi. Shkrimin e tij M. Gurra e quan një skicë dhe premton se kur të ketë grumbulluar lëndën e nevojshme ai do të ketë detyrimin që bëjë një studim të plotë për Koto Hoxhin.

Prof. Dr. Arqile Bërxholi

----------

